# مواصفات القياسية للطرق والجسور للجمهورية العراق.



## اعجال (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى لكم الفائدة وبارك الله في اخي وسام بدبي الذي زودنا بمثل هذه المعلومات وجعلها في ميزان حسناته وانا قمت بوضعها في منتدنا وذلك لتعم الفائدة ويستنفع بها اكثر محبي مجال الطرق. اخوكم في الله اعجال 


http://www.4shared.com/get/39866193/459c6890/Standards_and_Specifications_for_Roads_and_Bridges.html


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكر ا جزيل علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرأ لهذه المعلومات القيمة
اعتقد انة حان الوقت للتتغير وهناك دراسات حديثة اكث تطور
ولكم كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abahre (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يوفقك ومشكور عالكتاب والله ينصر العراق واهلو


----------



## تميم مازن (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر شكر الجزيل جزيل الشكر شكر الجزيل


----------



## hassanaki (2 مارس 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن.وزادك عافية واطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان.وايدك بنصر منه على الانس والجان.وأسأل الله ان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغل وقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جمال يوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتك وغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (21 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الحياني (22 يوليو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## Abu Laith (22 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (22 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شكر ا جزيل علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## محمد جاسم عبيد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (21 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## شريف عبد الحكيم (30 مايو 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------

